# Upgrade after 7 years



## bangit (Mar 14, 2014)

So in 2013 I decided to get an espresso machine I got a cubika plus and replaced the steam wand to a rancilio one









Used this on and off for the last seven years then return to this site and ended up upgrading 😂😂 first changed my grinder and did the the doorless mod, removed the pressurised mechanism from the portafilter and made a huge difference, then spent more time on here and then upgraded my espresso machine, now this is my set up.









Strictly using volvic or tesco ashbeck water.

I can't thank @Northern_Monkey and @BlackCatCoffee enough honestly, helped me threw the journey real cool guys they are

Thank you.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@bangit - You are welcome, glad the lid for the lens hood and funnel fits!


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Classic "came here for a roaster discount, ended up getting a £1k espresso setup" situation  Congrats!


----------

